

Obama announces: 'We are building Iron Man' - sarreph
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/obama-announces-we-are-building-iron-man-9159969.html

======
nmc
_" The President then confirmed this was just a joke"_, as the article quickly
points out.

------
ericraio
I have my doubts.

